# Süßwasserfischen Aamli / Region Aust Adger



## zwilling (28. März 2010)

Schönen Sonntagmorgen an alle Angelkranken!
War vielleicht schon mal jemand da ???
In 12 Wochen gehts für 14 Tage Richtung Amli. Seen, Kanäle und Wasser in Hülle und Fülle. In Sachen Süßwasserangeln  
in Aamli und Umgebung könnte ich ein paar Tipps gut 
gebrauchen. Einen Zielfisch wird es nicht geben .​Vielen Dank, Gruß Zwilling​


----------



## fluefiske (28. März 2010)

*AW: Süßwasserfischen Aamli / Region Aust Adger*

Da hätte ich was für Dich

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=138440

Gruß Erich


----------

